# Moon bow ???



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Does anyone know if the Moon bow is still being built ?
Does anyone own one or have pics you can post of yours ?
Just curious as I haven't heard from Jim in quite awhile.
I notice, the website is still working.
http://www.moonarchery.com


Sag.


----------



## Snood Slapper (Jul 27, 2004)

I've heard of these before. I would guess that they may still make bows for the Biff's and Buffy's that can afford one. I don't know of anyone shooting one. I just love their statement:



> While we don't want to turn away perspective customers, we need to warn you: A Moon bow isn't for everyone. The riser alone is worth more on our bows than most other manufacturers "top of the line" offerings. We presently sell manufacturer direct only, and you should not consider a Moon bow if you are not fully versed in basic bow setup and maintenance, as we lack the dealer support network.


A bow that is "*stupid expensive*" with the added feature of no customer service except from them directly??? I bet there phone is ringin' off the hook...


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

The issue with the price is 2 main reasons. The first being this is a very limited bow and quantities produced make this bow more a custom item than a mass produced. 

Second, anyone who has done much machining of metal knows that the curves on this bow are not a simple even chamfer or bevel. The finish passes on this bow are done with a ball endmill. I program a CNC at work and typically do a stepover of 0.03" to as low as 0.019". This means I make multiple passes with a smooth 1/2" endmill that are spaced apart 0.03 inches or about 33 passes per inch. 0.019" equals about 52 passes. A riser 32" long such as this one would require 32"/0.019 passes to finish just one side! This is 1684.2 passes! Assuming 40 ipm rate of feed and an average contoured cutting width of 2.5" this is a machine time of about 105 minutes for only one side! Now add rough out time and 2 sides and this puppy has potential machining time of 5 hours or better! That is a lot. I could cut a matthews out in about 30 to 40 minutes. A hoyt about an hour. Now add the fact a typical milling machine and operator needs to make at least $60 and closer to $90/$100 range and you got an expensive bow! The aluminum is probably fairly cheap part of the equation at $100 or less. Also, a stepover of 0.019" with a 1/2" ball endmill leaves a scallop height of 0.0002 which doesnt sound like much but buffing would need to be required to to smooth it out. Paper is about 0.002 thick or about 10 times as thick as that scallop height but trust me, it is noticable.

Sorry to go off on such a big tangent about all the useless milling talk but I got curious as to how difficult this bow was to make. Sigh, I need to get a hobby. Oh look! the Simpsons is on TV. Cya


----------



## Snood Slapper (Jul 27, 2004)

I have no doubt is is a modern miracle of machining, etc. But that doesn't answer the question of "WHY?". My Timex says the same time as the guy's Rolex sitting next to me. My Dodge gets me to the store the same as his Beamer. I suppose if you have the money to have something unique, however much superior an edge somone "thinks" it would give them; then they would buy it. To me dead is dead whether it was a cheap PSE recurve or this thing. I just don't see the reason for such a bow; but this is America and everyone can spend their money however they like. 

I think they're ugly too.:wink:


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

SE,

Jim stated in the past that the block for his riser weighs 85 lbs so the aluminum woulld cost more than usual.
The aluminum block for my Accu-Riser II weighs 73 lbs according to Stewart Bowman.
As far as the bow being ugly, all long risered bows like Mathews, Bowtech, AR, Ross, and others aren't as nice looking as a bow with a traditional riser like a Merlin Super Nova for example.
I say, buy what you want regardless of cost if you can afford it. 
Lining your coffin with money won't help you.  


Sag.


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

Rule of thumb for me on Aluminum is this: If I can get out from a friend at the scrap yard it is about $1 lb but sizing is never consistant and large sizes just dont come in. If I need to buy the Aluminum as New stock locally, $3.50-$5 a lb seems consistant. Over the internet I can get it for about $2.80 a lb including shipping. 

Appears materials for this are closer to the $240.00 range. Wow.


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

*Hi Sag!*



Sagittarius said:


> SE,
> 
> Jim stated in the past that the block for his riser weighs 85 lbs so the aluminum woulld cost more than usual.
> The aluminum block for my Accu-Riser II weighs 73 lbs according to Stewart Bowman.
> ...


I just sent an e-mail to Jim, pleading with him to at least let us know if he is doing OK (even if he has discontinued building the Moon/Soft 15....)

I still think this would be an excellent finger-bow....that Darton CPS cam on the "Soft 15" has a beautiful, smooth draw-force curve for finger-flingers as well as release-shooters....

You and I both remember when Jim took an unjustified, "verbal bashing" by several guys when he first announced his bow on here.....hope he hasn't just blown it off for good! :embara:


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

Snood Slapper said:


> I have no doubt is is a modern miracle of machining, etc. But that doesn't answer the question of "WHY?". My Timex says the same time as the guy's Rolex sitting next to me. My Dodge gets me to the store the same as his Beamer. I suppose if you have the money to have something unique, however much superior an edge somone "thinks" it would give them; then they would buy it. To me dead is dead whether it was a cheap PSE recurve or this thing. I just don't see the reason for such a bow; but this is America and everyone can spend their money however they like.
> 
> I think they're ugly too.:wink:



Snood, the same thing can be said about my $1,000 Mathews Apex compared to a cheap PSE Nova.....they both launch arrows, but some people just want to shoot the finest....

A Honda Civic and a Mercedes will both get you to work on time.....but one is a hell of a lot more fun to drive! :wink: :darkbeer:


----------



## baldmountain (Apr 21, 2003)

I was one of the guys calling Jim crazy when he announced the Moon bow. But I talked with him and came to understand why he was building the bow the way he did. Jim is a guide who sees WAY too many guys come to the woods with fast, short ATA bows that are not well suited to hunting. These guys are told that they have the best hunting bow available but what they have is a fad for fast short ATA bows.

If you look at the specs for Jim's Soft 15 bow you'll see that it would make a fantastic spot bow. And that is the key toa good hunting bow. A smooth, relatively fast and forgiving target bow. When you are in the woods and have been walking for hours and you come across that huge buck you want the most forgiving bow you can get your hands on. You are WAY tired and the adrenelin is pounding through your body. The last thing you need is a hard to shoot bow even if it is fast and easy to drag through the bushes.

I like Jim, I like his attitude, I like his bow and I'd love to hear how he is doing...

Patrick, thanks for the run down on CNC machining. I very much enjoyed it. CNC machining is on my list of things to learn to do but haven't gotten to yet.


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

> A bow that is "stupid expensive" with the added feature of no customer service except from them directly??? I bet there phone is ringin' off the hook...


Regardless of anything else written about the Moon bow, I still think this is funny as heck! 



> A Honda Civic and a Mercedes will both get you to work on time.....but one is a hell of a lot more fun to drive!


A Mercedes may be more fun to drive than a Civic, but when you buy a Benz, you get customer service out the wazoo: free loaner cars, scheduled maintenance, etc. Imagine if the salesman said, "Now I hope you know a lot about engine and body repairs, 'cause they're really isn't any maintenance support so you better know how to fix this $49,456.72 sedan all by yourself."

Would YOU buy one?


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Now, one of the "hunting gurus" on television recently proclaimed that to hunt PRONHORNS, you MUST have AT LEAST a 70# peak weight bow with arrows speed a MINIMUM of 280 fps.

I wonder if someone forgot to tell the 5 pronghorns I brought down years ago with a RECURVE bow of 45# peak weight and arrows that were lucky to be travelling 190 fps something.....because none of those pronghorns went farther than 50 yards after being hit!

But times have changed...guess the pronghorns have gotten STRONGER and HEAVIER and can run faster or something....

This SPEED and KINETIC ENERGY minimums thing has flat gotten out of hand IMHO...and all so the manuf can force short ATA, high speed, and CRITICAL setups at a high cost down our throats.

I know plenty of hunters out there that shoot less than 55 pounds peak weight, still hunt with HEAVY aluminum arrows....neither of which are close to the "gurus' proclamation...and they come home every year with mulies, white-tails, pronghorns, elk, moose, and bear....but obviously, the guru says it CANNOT BE DONE....HMMMMMMMM?

field14


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

field14 said:


> Now, one of the "hunting gurus" on television recently proclaimed that to hunt PRONHORNS, you MUST have AT LEAST a 70# peak weight bow with arrows speed a MINIMUM of 280 fps.
> 
> field14


I dont know who said it but they either technology promoting, just an idiot or likely both. Even if it is grand slam man Chuck Adams who said it, although I highly doubt he would say something like that. My first shot at a pronghorn was 2 years ago. My bow 2 years ago was shooting in the 290 fps range and from the time i released an arrow the buck had stood up turned 180 degrees and took 1-1/2 full strides before my arrow skipped across the sage brush. I think a bow shooting at 400 fps would have just made a bad hit. Did I mention this lope had no idea I was even there? Some critters are just string jumpy. My bow was old and made a fair amount of noise when shot which could have led to this problem. Although it really isnt that loud either.


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

baldmountain said:


> I was one of the guys calling Jim crazy when he announced the Moon bow. But I talked with him and came to understand why he was building the bow the way he did. Jim is a guide who sees WAY too many guys come to the woods with fast, short ATA bows that are not well suited to hunting. These guys are told that they have the best hunting bow available but what they have is a fad for fast short ATA bows.


If you look at some of the best FITA compound shooters in the world. You will see that they aren't shooting LONG ATA persay. A short bow doesn't nessecarily mean a less forgiving bow. It's all about personal fit and personal feel.


----------



## baldmountain (Apr 21, 2003)

MerlinApexDylan said:


> If you look at some of the best FITA compound shooters in the world. You will see that they aren't shooting LONG ATA persay.


But we aren't talking about shooting FITA. We are talking about hunting. Wouldn't you agree that there is a difference?



MerlinApexDylan said:


> A short bow doesn't nessecarily mean a less forgiving bow. It's all about personal fit and personal feel.


Do you have facts to support this?

I know that a good number of top level archers are starting to shoot short ATA bows in competition. I would even admit that these short ATA bows can be as accurate or even more accurate than a longer ATA bow. (Which is why these top archers are shooting them.) But I'll have a hard time believing that a short ATA bow is more forgiving than a long ATA bow without hard data.

When you have hiked up the side of a mountain and have one shot at a trophy buck and the adrenalin is pumping you want the most forgiving bow you can get your hands on rather than the most accurate.


----------



## baldmountain (Apr 21, 2003)

Snood Slapper said:


> A bow that is "*stupid expensive*" with the added feature of no customer service except from them directly??? I bet there phone is ringin' off the hook...


Re-read the statement. At no point does he say that you will get no customer service. He says: "We presently sell manufacturer direct only, and you should not consider a Moon bow if you are not fully versed in basic bow setup and maintenance, as we lack the dealer support network."

If you continue reading: "Having said that, all our bows are shipped with detailed technical data, and further support is offered by contacting us, where you will always find helpful assistance. Our quality control, assembly procedures, and individual bow testing guarantee our bows are shipped free of defects, if you choose, all manner of maintenance, or replacement of normal wear parts can be undertaken by shipping your bow back to us."

And the guarantee: "We're not just selling bows; we're selling the promise of better in field results…try any standard spec. - Field grade Moon bow for a week, if it doesn't improve your game…send it back for a full refund."

Jim's bow is expensive. But he seriously wants to make the best hunting bow possible and is willing to stand behind his philosophy by actually building it. In addition he is willing to bend over backwards to make sure you are satisfied with your purchase.

If I hunted, shot compound, and could afford it, yeah, I'd buy one.


----------



## Snood Slapper (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks for posting all of that from their site, but I can assure you that I read it completely before I posted. Please do me the same courtesy before you post about my statements in the future.



baldmountain said:


> Re-read the statement. At no point does he say that you will get no customer service.


You need to re-read *MY* statement because at no point did *I *say that:


> A bow that is "stupid expensive" with the added feature of no customer service *except from them directly???*


When someone uses the word "except", you really should read or listen to what comes after it. It usually has some sort of effect on the meaning of what is trying to be conveyed. 

Also, you're reading a lot between the lines with Moon's statement, so I'll take the liberty to do the same . What I read was, what they specifically term as a "warning" that you won't get the same service as if you bought a bow locally with a pro-shop that knows how to work on it. Again, I'm sure they are nice bows, but when you attach a "warning" like that, let's call it what it is: a pre-agreed upon excuse should you have a problem with your bow and it takes quite some time to get it fixed. I personally work on all aspects of my bow short of manufacturing its components - so I am fully versed on how to work on my equipment. However, I prefer to have the ability to obtain *warranty *work at a local shop so I can shoot the bow quickly to make sure the work is done properly. I don't want to have a back and forth through the postal service until it is done right - especially if it is warranty work that I will void the warranty by doing it myself.

I would encourage anyone who wanted to buy one to do so. However, it won't change *my opinion* as to why I won't. And, heck, I _can _afford one. Come to think of it, the reason I won't buy one is probably the whole reason I can! (Buyer beware, "a fool and his money", etc., etc.)

TexasGuy - would you still buy that Mercedes if you had to ship it back to Germany everytime it needed some work because there were no qualified or certified mechanics in the States? I'm sure they'd pay for the Honda rental until it came back...


----------



## baldmountain (Apr 21, 2003)

Snood Slapper said:


> What I read was, in their own words a "warning" that you won't get the same service as if you bought a bow locally with a pro-shop that knows how to work on it.


To me that is a good thing. Any time I've been dumb enough to let a local shop work on my bow they have done more damage than anything else. I'd much rather do the work myself. Or, if it is something more serious, I'd rather have someone at the factory who actually knows what they are doing work on my bow.



Snood Slapper said:


> Again, I'm sure they are nice bows, but when you attach a "warning" like that, let's call it what it is: a pre-agreed upon excuse should you have a problem with your bow and it takes quite some time to get it fixed.


I didn't read it that way. I read it as: We are a tiny company and will bend over backwards to help you as much as we can, but we don't have the resources to hold your hand while setting up your bow.


----------



## Snood Slapper (Jul 27, 2004)

I think a lot of pro-shop owners that take pride in their work would take exception to that statement. That being said, you should get to know your shop, and if you don't feel comfortable with them working on your bow - yeah, send it to the factory. Most shops I know of will send it back for you if it is warranty work that is beyond them, or if is requested by the maker of the bow - that is a good thing because you don't have to worry about it yourself. I shoot small company bows - Newberry, Wheeler, etc. So, I agree that most will bend over backwards to help; they have to to keep business. And, since I use small companies, I'd have to send mine back for warranty work too, however, I wouldn't have bought these bows with that knowledge if they cost as much as the Moon bow. There are just too many other good bows out there that provide more or the same for less money; not to mention I've never had warranty issues with the aforementioned bows. Might not have any with Moon either - shouldn't for what they cost anyway. 

The statements by Moon don't really give me comfortable "wanting to buy it" feelings. In fact, it sounds pretty snobby to me. It is such a rediculous read when you go through the entire sight. Basically it feels like they tell you, "yes, it is very expensive, but if you want perfection you have to pay for it; and when this bow touches your palm, something magical happens and you're hitting whatever you aim at". Geesh; I almost feel guilty for killing so many animals with my cheapie Newberry bow the last 2 years. 

So you can read it the way you like and I'll read it the way I like. They are looking for a very small niche in the market place because they are a *custom builder* of compound bows. And I am sure they are going to find it.........very small indeed.


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

The last go-around with this resulted in me having a conversation with one of my bowhunting friends that is also a professional guide. Without letting him know of this thread I asked him what the top five problems his bowhunting clients had in the field. They were.. 
Inadequate marksmenship and archery skills
bow sites that were not durable enough
bow rests that were not durable enough
Out of shape clients
lack of ability to make repairs to their own bows

He stated that all of his failures of clients were one of these 5. I then talked to him about the Moon bow he just chuckled. He's shot enough archery to know that bows today are incredibly reliable and more than accurate enough for the short shots in hunting. He saw nothing in the Moon bow, after I showed him the pics, that would result in a bow that would overcome the issues in his top five. 

To each their own. I like to own high quality products, but I don't see anything better on the Moon that a $900 Barnsdale wouldn't give me.


----------



## baldmountain (Apr 21, 2003)

Snood Slapper said:


> So you can read it the way you like and I'll read it the way I like. They are looking for a very small niche in the market place because they are a *custom builder* of compound bows. And I am sure they are going to find it.........very small indeed.


OK, I'll buy that. :cocktail:


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

The high manufacturing cost and resultant high selling price of the Moon bow is obviously the excessive machine time in the handle. Barnsdale limbs and Darton cam and control wheel are not prime contributors to the price. That leaves the handle.

The contours of the handle that require the excessive machine time do not contribute to any degree of forgiveness that could not be provided by a handle with straighter surfaces and therefore less machine time.

The handle contours seem to be a manifestation of a dream by the manufacturer of his ideal bow. There is nothing wrong with that or the high selling price if there is a market, satisfactory to him, although, however small.

The main issue that offended me was his allegation that his bow is more inherently accurate and forgiving for hunting purposes.

I do agree that a good target bow makes the best hunting bow in lieu of a race bow that requires more maintenance than a race car.

BUT, I do not agree that a short ATA compound bow, shot with release, is any less forgiving than a long ATA compound bow. With compound bows and releases, the ATA has nothing to do with forgiveness EXCEPT the fit of the bow to the shooter and that is limited to the fit of the string slope to the nose and side of chin, along with the location of the trigger hand on the anchor.

String angle fit to the face is like fitting a gun. If the gun does not fit your body and face, it will not shoot well for you. What this really means is that you will not shoot it well and it will not be forgiving.

If a bow fits you, it will seem to be forgiving of your errors, regardless of ATA. If it does not fit you, it will seem to be picking on you with every shot, even if it is long ATA.

As an example, my best face fit is with an ATA range of 41 to 45. That is a wide range but I can explain. ATA of 41 to 43 feels the best to me on my face but I shoot the best with about 44 to 45 due to the location of my elbow pivot point influenced by trigger snout, string loop, peep height, etc.

BTW, I can still remember when 40 inch ATA was a short bow.

Jim Quarles


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

It's too bad Jim could not offer the Moon bow for a price around $1,000.00 to 1,200.00 as I believe, he would sell quite a few.
Stewart prices his Accu-Risers in that range and sells enough to keep busy.
But Stewart is not at the mercy of others to build his risers and cams as he builds them himself.
Stewart sells far more Accu-Risers to Europe and Japan than he does here in the states.
Most guys here in the USA don't have a clue how close the specs are for an Accu-Riser II, its components, and how beautifully made they are.
The Japanese and Europeans make it a point to know.
The big manufactures could build custom bows like the Moon, Bowman, and Barnsdale but they would need to have a few highly trained individuals perform the work and would probably have to charge at least $2,000.00 per bow. 

Jim,

If you're reading this, I understand why you don't reply.
It is pointless !!!
Good luck to you in all things you do. :thumbs_up 


Sag.


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

*Hi Snood....*



Snood Slapper said:


> Thanks for posting all of that from their site, but I can assure you that I read it completely before I posted. Please do me the same courtesy before you post about my statements in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I understand your point, bud.....but comparing the difficulty of reparing any automobile (regardless of brand/model), to pressing a compound and changing string, cable's, tying in a nok-set, etc. is a pretty huge leap!  

Any guy who can't work on his own compound bow after he's been shooting for at least a year or two needs to get with with program, agreed?

These guys read all about "Crackers magic".....and next thing you know, no one wants to even ATTEMPT working on their own bow 'cause they figure there's some deep, dark, complex secret about basic adjustments to a compound bow....:embara: :darkbeer:


----------



## Snood Slapper (Jul 27, 2004)

TexasGuy said:


> I understand your point, bud.....but comparing the difficulty of reparing any automobile (regardless of brand/model), to pressing a compound and changing string, cable's, tying in a nok-set, etc. is a pretty huge leap!


Actually, you're talking about basic bow maintenance here in my book; so in that context, I agree, however what I am referring to is _*warranty *_work or any work that would void said warranty that has to be done by the manufacture. Complexities aside, if I could recharge the coolant in my $50,000 Mercedes myself no problem, I'm still not going to void my warranty on the car if doing that will cause it; nor am I going to do it because of the cost to myself, not to mention the principle of the matter.




TexasGuy said:


> These guys read all about "Crackers magic".....and next thing you know, no one wants to even ATTEMPT working on their own bow 'cause they figure there's some deep, dark, complex secret about basic adjustments to a compound bow....:embara: :darkbeer:


I couldn't agree more with this. Cheers! :cocktail:


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

> Do you have facts to support this?


Do you have the facts to support your views on it? No, because it's subjective opinions not based on scientific testing. 

So when are bow companies going to produce some 56" compounds with 12" braceheights so we can shoot 1440. They must be so forgiving it won't matter where we aim, right?


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

More time spent shooting spots in the back yard will mean that even the most unforgiving bow will be able to do the job. If you train hard, you fight easy. It is all about knowing your ability with a particular instrument.

45# recurves can take an antelope, but it depends whose hands the bow is in and not so much on the bow itself. From the Moon Bow philosophy, I think it is admirable to make the bow to have the best possible shooting characteristics and to ensure that the hunter can make the shot count. However, I truly believe that there are people who do not practise enough to warrant being let loose in the woods.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Hey Marcus, how many 56" compounds do you want? I have enough parts for at least eight, maybe more, but the BH will only be 9". Bear Tamerlane II from the mid 1970s. The string stands up so straight that you feel like you are shooting a recurve, but not quite that steep. Have to use a quite long trigger rope, long string loop, or both to get your elbow anywhere near the pivot.

I shot those bows really well but could not do it now because I now know what a bow with a flatter string angle feels like to my face.

Jim Quarles


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Jim,
I had the shorter version of the Tamberlane II and shot that bow extremely well. Of course we didn't shoot d-loops back then, but if I recall, I shot a fairly short release rope on all my releases. I was never "in" to Milan Ellott's routine of low anchor and long release ropes, but shot against a couple of his students....Larry Lendman immediately comes to mind.

Sure didn't have any problems getting 80 or 100 yards out of my 35# peak weight bow with 1714's and heavy points.....slow as it was. hahahaha.

Often thought of tryiing to find one just to see how well I could do with one of them with today's scopes, sites, an especially the arrows?

How much money we talking to put one together? 27" draw length, say 35 to 40# peak...since the letoff is only 35%.....

field14


----------



## baldmountain (Apr 21, 2003)

field14 said:


> Often thought of tryiing to find one just to see how well I could do with one of them with today's scopes, sites, an especially the arrows?


Actually I bet it shoots pretty good.

Gene Lueck, (Oldpro here on AT), was one of the first people to shoot a 300 at Vegas. He used a Bear Tamerlane. See: http://www.archeryhistory.com/archers/archersmain.htm


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Tom, I probably do not have the correct wheels for your 27 inch DL but I will look in the deep storage.

You did not have difficulty with the ultra long shots because, with the steep string angle, the vertical peep to arrow distance was much greater than you probably shoot now.

Jim


----------



## Love Bowhunting (Jun 15, 2006)

Moon's telephone and fax numbers are out of service.

I would assume the company is defunct.

I don't think there was any market, and for that matter any advantage to the Moon bow.


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

Love Bowhunting said:


> Moon's telephone and fax numbers are out of service.
> 
> I would assume the company is defunct.
> 
> I don't think there was any market, and for that matter any advantage to the Moon bow.


That would be too bad.

Love or hate the bow but Jim is a great guy and it was always a pleasure to talk to him and share experiences.

Too sad when things are going down you have invested so much energy, sweat, blood and money.


----------



## Jungle (Aug 1, 2004)

Gentlemen,

I apologize for not being available to add to your discussion.

I have returned to my real world job November last year to afford to do a bigger run of handles, thereby gaining a bit of efficiency out of my current manufacturing technique. Gas and oil is nearly all remote work, and it’s not uncommon to work long stretches, I don’t get home often.

I have also built a new shop, but will not move in till the fall when I hope to have met my target.

I was pleasantly surprised at the amount of interest in the first run, there is much I want to do.

I am presently spending a precious couple of days w/ my kids.

Hope you all get to do lots of shooting this summer, and have some big hunts planned for the fall.

Jim.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Jim,

Good to hear from you and hope your new shop is a success.
Hope there is continued interest in your bow and you do well with it.
All the best to you and your family.


Sag.


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

Jungle said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> 
> I am presently spending a precious couple of days w/ my kids.
> ...


----------



## giesj (Aug 3, 2004)

Couldn't get the website to work. What is the status? 
Thanks!


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

Website works fine for me.


----------



## giesj (Aug 3, 2004)

Works for me too now. Perhaps it has to do with the storms we are seeing today on the East Coast??
Thanks,


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

Jungle said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> I apologize for not being available to add to your discussion.
> 
> ...



GREAT to hear you still have plans for continuing the Moon line of bows, Jim!

I'm determined to be a proud owner of one in the future, regardless of the price-tag! :wink: 

I think Sagitarrius and I have that in common; when we've decided we want a particular bow, we'll find a way to get it!  :tongue: 

Take care,

Richard
"TexasGuy"


----------



## Orions_Bow (Dec 14, 2002)

Jim great to hear from you! Glad your lurking about, I still wish you the best of luck with the new bows. I am interested to see what you come up with next.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

TexasGuy said:


> GREAT to hear you still have plans for continuing the Moon line of bows, Jim!
> 
> I'm determined to be a proud owner of one in the future, regardless of the price-tag! :wink:
> 
> ...



TexasGuy,

Seems like you know me pretty well. 


Sag.


----------



## giesj (Aug 3, 2004)

Anything new here?


----------

